# Smoke Hollow gas smoker



## 350fenlon (Jun 1, 2017)

Looking into getting a gas smoker, has anyone used the smoke hollow? What are your thoughts? Does gas smoking have a different flavor than charcoal? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## cavman (Jun 3, 2017)

I had a large gas smoker, cant remember the brand name. It was sold locally by Bi Mart and when they went out of business, were replaced in Bi Mart by Smoke Hollow. Looked like same build, mine held up for years. I made some great food in it, but it was a pain in the ass to clean. I now have a WSM mini and love it. Easier to clean, more efficient, added charcoal flavor, and it is just as easy to maintain temps as the propane. I would not go back to propane. Yes there is a taste difference, but that does not mean you won't like food smoked in a propane smoker. Hope that helps.


----------

